# HTC Sensation kaufen oder nicht ?



## LeCPU (1. August 2011)

Hallo liebe Community,

durch eine Vertragsverlängerung habe ich jetzt die Möglichkeit ein HTC Sensation zu bekommen. Einmalige Kosten ~75 Euro und monatliche Rate von 10 Euro.

Jetzt istz die Frage, ob ich mir das Sensation holen soll. Könnt ihr das empfehlen, ist es einigermaßen Zukunftssicher, ...
Ich habe gehört der Bildschirm soll nicht so gut sein ?! Ist das SGS 2 die bessere Wahl?

Vielen Dank


----------



## Soldat0815 (1. August 2011)

Geh in ein Laden und schaus dir an und vergleichs mit der "Konkurenz" alla Samsung Galaxy S2.
Sowohl das Samsung als auch das HTC sind sehr gute Handys und man ist mit beiden gut unterwegs.


----------



## LeCPU (1. August 2011)

Ich war gerade im Mediamarkt und habe die beiden mal verglichen. Das Sensation gefällt mir viel besser 

Trotzdem würde ich gerne noch ein paar Erfahrungen von euch hören !


----------



## nemetona (1. August 2011)

Ich habe das Sensation seit ca. 3 Wochen und kann es nur empfehlen.
Seit dem Wochenende ist es auch möglich den Bootloader zu entsperren was die Nutzung von Custom Roms ermöglicht.



			
				LeCPU schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt istz die Frage, ob ich mir das Sensation holen soll. Könnt ihr das empfehlen, ist es einigermaßen Zukunftssicher, ...



Es basiert auf aktueller Technik, somit sollte die Zukunftssicherheit gegeben sein.



> Ich habe gehört der Bildschirm soll nicht so gut sein ?! Ist das SGS 2 die bessere Wahl?



Dies ist Geschmackssache, ich bevorzuge die natürlichere Darstellung des HTC-Displays, das Display des SGS II wirkt etwas zu "knallig" 
Aber dies solltest du im direkten Vergleich für dich selbst entscheiden.

Desweiteren bevorzuge ich das HTC durch die bessere Haptik welche durch die Verwendung von wertigeren Materialien zustande kommt, das Kunststoffgehäuse des Samsung sagt mir da nicht zu, aber dies ist auch Geschmackssache.


----------



## LeCPU (1. August 2011)

@nemetona: Vielen Dank! Das hilft mir wirklich sehr  Ich fand auch, dass das Sensation hochwertiger aussieht...

Wie stet es eigentlich mit einer Aktualisierung auf Android 3.x, sobald dieses draußen ist ?

Gruß


----------



## nemetona (1. August 2011)

Android 3.x ist nur für Tablets geplant, die beiden Entwicklungslinien sollen mit Android 4.x wieder vereinigt werden.
Ob HTC oder die Provider ein entsprechendes Update bereitstellen ... ich würde mal nicht davon ausgehen.

Wenn du vor dem entsperren und rooten nicht zurück schreckst würde ich dir eh Custom-Roms empfehlen, ich nutze auf dem Sensation das Virtuous Sensation 1.0.0,
dies läuft für eine so frühe Version erstaunlich stabil und performant.
Mit Tools wie dem ClockWorkMod und den Rom-Manager wird das aufspielen von Roms zum Kinderspiel, bei den Custom-Roms wirst du unabhängig vom Hersteller sehr gut mit aktueller Software versorgt.
Die entsprechenden How-Do´s findest du bei den XDA-Devs oder im deutschsprachigen pocketpc.ch


----------



## LeCPU (1. August 2011)

Wow, ist das sowas wie ein Jailbreak für Android ?
Das wäre sehr cool


----------



## flankendiskriminator (1. August 2011)

Für das Sensation wird es wenn überhaupt nur Android 4.0 geben, da 3.x für Tablets gedacht ist, erst mit 4.0 wird die getrennten Tablet- und Smartphone-Schienen wieder zusammen geführt.

Man muss bei Android auch trennen: Rooten nennt man den mit Jailbreak vergleichbaren Vorgang, der Apps auf dem Gerät (so notwendig) volle Rechte ermöglicht. Dafür ist bei vielen Geräten auch keine Sicherheitslücke wie bei Jailbreaks nötig, es geht über Android-Bordmittel aus dem SDK.

Andererseits gibts noch CustomROMs, da wird die gesamte auf dem Gerät vorhandene Software gegen eine andere getauscht, die oftmals viel mehr Möglichkeiten und Features bietet (und root schon eingebaut hat).


----------



## NexusEXE (1. August 2011)

1. Das sensatioon hat ein besseres gäuse als das s2.
2. Es hat eine höhere displayauflösung

Display ist ca. Gleichgross.

Un anstatt Touchwiz bei samsung bekommst du einfach Htc sense.


----------



## nemetona (1. August 2011)

LeCPU schrieb:
			
		

> Wow, ist das sowas wie ein Jailbreak für Android ?
> Das wäre sehr cool



So in etwa könnte man es nennen, mit Root-Rechten hast du vollen Zugriff auf das System.
Dies ist auch praktisch, z.B. werden Root-Rechte für Tools wie Titanium Backup benötigt.


----------



## Soldat0815 (1. August 2011)

Hier findest du alles was die Costumroms angeht.
HTC Sensation Forum auf Android-Hilfe.de


----------



## NexusEXE (1. August 2011)

LeCPU schrieb:
			
		

> Wow, ist das sowas wie ein Jailbreak für Android ?
> Das wäre sehr cool



Einen jailbreak hat man eigentlich nur für apple entwickelt, weil man keine software ausserhalb des appstores installieren kann und anderen einschrenkungen.

Android ist eine Linux distribution und somit ziemlich frei. 

2. Wird der android market nicht kontrolliert.

3. Könnte ich theoretisch ein anderes betriebssystem installieren.


----------



## Iceananas (2. August 2011)

Ich bekomme in 2 Wochen auch mein Sensation, bei Saturn war der Vergleich nach 5 Minuten getan. Das Sgs2 gefällt mir vom Design her schon nicht so gut, dazu kein nennenswerter Vorteil ggü Sensation. Ich bevorzuge ebenfalls die höher Pixeldichte im Gegensatz zu einem knallbunten Bildschirm.

Root und Customroms ist sowieso standard bei Android, auf offizielle Updates kann man warten bis man schwarz wird. Die Community ist im Gegensatz dazu wahnsinnig hilfreich. XDA ist übrigens die Primäranlaufstelle, Englischkenntnisse vorausgesetzt.


----------



## LeCPU (10. August 2011)

Hallo Leute, 

das Sensation soll´s sein  Das haben wir der Supportdame von Vodafone eben gesagt und gleichzeitig noch nachgefragt, was wir beachten müssen. Das Handy hat zwar keinen Sim-Lock, aber es muss mit einer Vodafone Karte benutzt werden. Könnte man das durch das Rooten oder durch´s Aufspielen von CustomRoms umgehen, sprich, das Handy mit AldiTalk,... zu benutzen?

Vielen Dank und viele Grüße


----------



## Oggtr (10. August 2011)

Hoffe ich bin nicht zu spät dran  

Als erstes beide Handys sind Top ! 

zweitens bist du ein übertakter ? wenn ja nihm dir das S2  

Benutze es schon seit dem Release kurz danach konnte man es auf 1,5 ghz pro kern und jetzt mittlerweile auf 1,6 ghz pro kern übertakten und ich sag mal so 1,6 ghz pro kern ist mal sowas von Zukunftssicher   Da kann sich Apple warm anziehen 

Hab es selbst untertaktet auf rund 800mhz weil man so ne krasse leistung eigentlich nicht braucht und ich komm bei 24 stunden nutzen( spiele, internet alles mögliche.. ) rund 2 Tage kla ohne Akku aufzuladen


----------



## LeCPU (10. August 2011)

Nein. Ich habe mich für das Sensation entschieden  Das gefällt mir vom Design,... besser. Die Leistung soll bei beiden ja mehr oder weniger gleich sein... @Oggtr: Hast du bei 1,6 Ghz takt kein Wärmeproblem? Ich habe gehört und auch selbst gefühlt, dass es bei Stock schon beträchtlich warm wird ?!

Gruß


----------



## iceman650 (11. August 2011)

Wobei ich noch einmal anfügen möchte, dass ich persönlich das sgs2 als smoother empfunden habe.

Mfg ice


----------

